# ftpd and ssl?

## mbobak

Hi,

I'm trying to setup ftp service.  I've successfully emerged ftpd,

but when I try to ftp in, I get:

Error loading /etc/ssl/certs/ftpd.pem: 12368:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:245:fopen('/etc/ssl/certs/ftpd.pem','r')

Any ideas?  How does ssl work w/ ftpd?  What do I need to do to set it up?

Thanks,

-Mark

----------

## di1bert

Have you checked that that file actually exists ?

It probably doesn't exist by default, which means that you're going to have to create it. How you'd do this is beyond me, but I am sure if you check the man pages for SSL and perhaps also the install docs for the ftpd you used ...

-- di1bert (~matt)

 :Wink: 

----------

## mbobak

Yeah, first thing I did was check for the file.  It definitely

does not exist, which is consistent w/ the error message.

But, I have no idea how to create it, so, that's where

I'm stuck.

Anyone have any idea?

Thanks,

-Mark

----------

## jakmanus

I've the same problem there is a program certutil but I don't now how its words or is the good one to make the file in /usr/share/doc there is no information on this subject also the man page don't give me information.

This sucks and if i search on the net with google i find stuf for wu-ftp  :Sad: 

----------

## di1bert

Why not give proftpd a try ?

I used it for ages and it was quick and easy to install. Maybe also have a lookie at pure-ftpd...I've just started tinkering with that and although I don't use the SSL features, I am sure they must be easy enough to get going....    :Wink: 

Failing that there HAS to be some sort of how-to / documentation on the projects home page...all I remember is that setting up SSL was a pain in the a**...     :Crying or Very sad: 

Just an idea 

-- di1bert (~matt)

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## di1bert

Found this while browsing the partimage documentation. You should be able to use this to create your certs for ftpd, if you still want to use that specific ftpd.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> openssl req -new -x509 -outform PEM > partimaged.csr 
> 
> openssl rsa -in privkey.pem -out partimaged.key 
> ...

 

Obviously you'll change a couple of things but the idea is the same.

Hope this helps...if not    :Wink: 

-- di1bert (~matt)

----------

## mbobak

I'll give it a try......failing that, I'll unmerge ftpd and emerge proftpd and see how that goes....

-Mark

----------

## mbobak

Well, I totally forgot that this solution was posted, and I never

tried it.  I just unmerged ftpd and emerges proftpd, and all is well.

Thanks,

-Mark

----------

## chrysalis

Current snapshots of Pure-FTPd have support for SSL/TLS and I'm planning to release 1.0.16 this week-end.

In the meantime, it would be very helpful if you could test the current snapshot and report possible issues.

ftp://ftp.fr.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/snapshots/

Follow instructions here :

http://www.pureftpd.org/README.TLS

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## wlyons

See

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=209313&highlight=ftpd+pem

----------

